# weber gold vs silver



## dledmo (Apr 2, 2007)

I am looking at getting a weber charcoal grill this spring.  I want the 22 inch version, but am wondering what the difference is between the one touch gold vs the silver.  I see there is a difference in the ash catcher, but are there any other differences?  Is the difference worth the $55?  I used Amazon to get the numbers.  Thanks for any help.

By the way, I have a Weber genesis silver gasser which will probably remain my primary grill.  Speed and convenience count for a lot here in MN with 5 mo of winter.


----------



## camp_cookie (Apr 2, 2007)

dledmo said:
			
		

> I am looking at getting a weber charcoal grill this spring.  I want the 22 inch version, but am wondering what the difference is between the one touch gold vs the silver.  I see there is a difference in the ash catcher, but are there any other differences?  Is the difference worth the $55?  I used Amazon to get the numbers.  Thanks for any help.
> 
> By the way, I have a Weber genesis silver gasser which will probably remain my primary grill.  Speed and convenience count for a lot here in MN with 5 mo of winter.



The Gold has the ash catcher, which you have already noticed, and it has a different grill grate that allows you to add coals or wood chips/chunks by lifting a section of the grate rather than the entire grate.

If you don't think you need the ash catcher (a coffee can will do the same thing) you could buy the replacement grate for the Gold and pretty much split the difference in the cost of the two units.  

If you only plan to grill direct, there is really know reason to get the Gold grate, but if you want to do indirect it would be worth it.

I'm considering picking up a Weber now, and I will probably go with the Gold.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 2, 2007)

I know 50 bucks is a lot, but to me it's worth it.
You won't believe how easy it is to clean the
Gold


----------



## cflatt (Apr 2, 2007)

I just picked up a OTG last month and love it. The grate and ash catcher are worth the extra bucks


----------



## camp_cookie (Apr 2, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":y31b9yhl]I know 50 bucks is a lot, but to me it's worth it.
> You won't believe how easy it is to clean the
> Gold


ditto.  and in addition the ash catcher is mucho safer than the pan that comes with the silver.  there's always a breeze blowing at my house and the hot pieces of lump that fall out the bottom almost started a fire.[/quote:y31b9yhl]

That does raise a good point, especially if cooking on a wood deck.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 2, 2007)

I have the otg also, well worth the extra couple of bucks!


----------



## Finney (Apr 2, 2007)

I've got the gold also.  After having the ash catcher... you would never go back.  It's sooooooooooooooooooooo worth the extra cash.   

And you all forgot... You get an extra (3rd) handle on the gold.  :roll:


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 3, 2007)

If you buy the Silver now...you _*WILL *_end up buying a Gold because the buyers remorse will kill you!

By the way, if you are going to use Amazon to order...use the *My Barbecue Store* and the button is on the home page


----------



## wittdog (Apr 3, 2007)

Go for the Gold....my wife loves mine..... :roll:


----------



## hiloboy (Apr 10, 2007)

i got the gold and i like it alot.. go for the Gooooooooooooooooooooooold....


----------

